# How to make cheese



## Blue Tick (Jun 5, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgB-pmwOhbw&feature=related]YouTube - How to make mozzarella cheese[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWlBv0OLf-0&feature=related"]YouTube - How is mozzarella made[/ame]


----------

